# Où sont les images de fond d'écran ?



## milesdavy (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors voilà, j'utilise les images du dossier "nature" avec un roulement toutes les minutes en fond d'écran de mon mac. Mais j'aimerais en enlever quelques unes du dossier.

Seulement voilà, je ne les trouve pas "physiquement", j'veux dire, dans le finder...

Où sont-elles ?

merci 

;-)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (8 Février 2010)

Salut,

elles sont dans le dossier, en partant de la racine de ton disque dur:
Bibliothèque (Library) -> Desktop Pictures


----------



## milesdavy (8 Février 2010)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> elles sont dans le dossier, en partant de la racine de ton disque dur:
> Bibliothèque (Library) -> Desktop Pictures



Merci beaucoup !!! Je vais voir ça ! ;-)


----------

